
Ask HN: Self-hosted alternative to Google Play Music? - berkas1
Do you know any reliable self hosted solution to be used as Google Music alternative (since it is going to be shut down this year https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.youtube&#x2F;news-and-events&#x2F;youtube-music-will-replace-google-play-music-end-2020&#x2F; )?<p>I don&#x27;t like the new Youtube Music service, so I&#x27;d like to give a try to some self hosted solution. Features requested:<p>- player in browser, Android app (support of streaming and downloading for offline listening), keep ID3 and other info, server must run on Linux<p>NextCloud and a synchronized folder on multiple devices is one way to go. Any others?<p>Thank you :)
======
steerpike
I've had some success with jellyfin running on a $5 a month digital ocean
machine. Very easy to set up and configure. Decent admin panel and it has an
android app that has worked fine for me so far.

------
navjack27
Why not just use a network share while in your house and if you leave your
house just copy the files to whatever device

------
tssva
Plex, [https://www.plex.tv/](https://www.plex.tv/)

